# search for a capper from poland cs go



## kuzmaletsgo (Aug 22, 2021)

hello everyone. there is a Polish capper who gives prediction for a cs go and he is from Poland. Who can tell you? maybe someone knows his telegram channel or his website


----------



## kuzmaletsgo (Aug 22, 2021)

for example, on August 20, 2021, she gave a  prediction for this event Groun zero gaming - Warriors Win1


----------

